# iChat challenge



## antone1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Brought a new iMac home today. ( my wife and I are primarily used to Windows XP environement and PCs) . Piece of cake to set up so far. During registration process , we activated a .mac account and then attempted to connect with my son using iChat . In between my son and I on my end is a COMCSAST device which is a wireless cable modem/router device. Specifically it is a NetGear CG814w6 v2 combo wirless moden and router device . Near as we can figure out between us, something in that device or firewall of that device is a candidate for the fact that we were never apple to get an iChat session going from my new iMac to his PowerBook Mac. We did get a 'text' session to work, but never a video iChat session' . Ideas ??


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd make sure that all the required ports are open for ichat. It uses a different port for every service, ie. text, video, and voice. Also, iChat has issues doing video chat unless both sides have a video camera. Here is an Apple support page on iChat and it's ports.


----------



## antone1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks Sinclair tm. That is exactly the path I took with both Comcast and Apple. I had COMCAST technical support on and both of us looking at the Apple support page you reference / provided a link to . We updated the firewall and appropriate other Comcast Gateway ports per Apple's documentation. Regarding the video camera, we are trying to go Apple iMac to Apple PowerBook so both sides have a video camera and the recipient can video chat with iChat to may other Apple users so we know he is working fine on his end. We also updated some system and iChat preferences and also took the bandwith down step by step in the Apple iChat from no restriction all the way down to 100KBS. No joy so far . . . . I'm wondering if there are other forums around apple.com with other Comcast issues on video chat sessions ???? This is challenging !!!!


----------



## antone1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Next step, take machine over to genius bar at local apple store tonight (Monday) and test . See if COMCAST and the NetGear combo wireless router/cable modem I have is the villain . As an aisde, text and audio chat from the iChat application work fine so far but video is not .


----------



## antone1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Went to Apple store and installed machine, joined Apple store network and wouldn't you know it: it worked FINE with the same user that I had been attempting to contact via home network. Conclusion: NetGear device ( combo modem and router CG814WG v2 ) is cleary the culprit in this equation . Joined NetGear forum as a start. I am not hopeful that anyone at NetGear cares about this issue but we'll see . . . .


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, I'm glad to hear that you have narrowed it down to the most likely culprit. I still have a feeling that something isn't configured correctly with the router and modem. You could try posting in the networking forum here and see if anyone knows about those routers, and how to get AIM to work, as iChat is an Apple GUI to an AIM protocol. Also take a look at macosx.com. They are a Mac centric support forum, and have many knowledgeable people on getting non-Mac friendly devices to work with the Mac and Apple software. Keep up posted and let us know if you get it working so that someone else will not have to go through the same trials.


----------

